# Ben and Jerry's or Haagen Daaz?



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Title says it all!  Are you a cherry garcia girl or a baileys babe?  Mmmmm


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Ben and Jerry's Phish food!

Scrummy!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Haagan Daaz Strawberry Cheescake................yum


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Cherry garcia or pralines n cream for me


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Caramel cho cho Ben & Jerrys  

or 

Strawberry Haagen Daaz


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Ben and Jerru's Cherry GArcia. I hate ice cream but I love this.


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Brown Owl, have you tried the frozen yoghurt version of Cherry garcia?  It's yummy too but not quite as creamy (in my world that means less sickly so you can eat more of it      )


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Fluffs said:


> Brown Owl, have you tried the frozen yoghurt version of Cherry garcia? It's yummy too but not quite as creamy (in my world that means less sickly so you can eat more of it   )


No I saw that the other day but havent tried it yet


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ben & Jerrys Phish Food or Hagen Daas Strawberry Cheesecake hhhmmmm I can't decide


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Another vote for Ben & Jerrys Phish Food here - scrummy!


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ben and Jerry's Chocolate Fudge brownie - OMG Better than S*x, and they do a low fat version!

Or Haagen Daaz Strawberry cheesecake!


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Ooooooo Baileys, Baileys, Baileys!!!! Yummy!


----------



## *Jenny* (Aug 24, 2005)

Could not possibly choose love them all


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Cherry Garcia AND Baileys!


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

I miss icecream. After a nasty stomache flu I became lactose intolerant last year and can no longer eat it  B&J Cookies and Cream was my favourite though.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm with Jenny, I love em all and couldn't choose!!!

Ben and Jerrys probably like caramel choo choo best and Haagen Daz then it's probably Baileys. 

And you wonder why I have to live at weight watchers!! 

Axxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Haagen Daaz Praline, but prefer Carte D'or Marscapone anyday 
Want some now 
Gayn
XX


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Which "one" makes the cookie doe one?  I lurve that one! 

A x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ben & Jerrys Amanda and I forgot about that one, I lurve that one too! 

Axxxxx


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Must be an "Amanda" thing!  
I just love picking out the doh bits - never mind the ice cream!!


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

I have quite a few faves, Pralines n Cream, Cookies n Cream, Baileys, B&J Cherry Garcia and Minter Wonderland, i also like Mackies Honeycomb ice cream, gonna have some Baileys now, its been stashed in the freezer and D/H doesnt know about it


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

We've got an ice cream shop near here that does Turkish Delight Ice Cream... now that is nice!!! 

Why are we having this discussion, I could kill for icecream just now and we've not got any!! 

Axxxxxx


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Ooo now I just remembered the Sainsbury's organic fairtrade chocolate ice cream I have.  Not quite Ban & Jerry's but still quite more-ish


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I've got some cherry garcia which I'm willing to share for some credits?    

Ron
x


----------



## Julie-Anne (Mar 2, 2006)

Ben & Jerrys phish food def!!!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

B+J Caramel Choo CHoo!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Just had some lovely strawberry cheesecake haagen daz! Luverly!! 

Axxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

I go for either strawberry cheesecake or cookies and cream Hag Daz or the cookie dough B&J's

Yummy

<I wonder if I walk own to the local CoOp in my PJ's will anyone notice>  

Shelley Xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Haagen Daaz Cookie Dough Dynamo - but they've stopped doing it  

It was much nicer than the B&J one.

Half Baked B&J is my fave - choc brownie and cookie dough combo


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

How Did I miss this thread 

Ben & Jerry's for me ​


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

I would soooooo die for Cherry Garcia right now    I am sure it would help my cough


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Not an ice cream lover but saw the word baileys mentioned !


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Caramel choo chew is my favourite!!!

Axxx


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

ben and jerrys phish food


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Both!   

I used to love Haagen Dazs Cookie Dough Dynamo but they have stopped doing it - B & J's just isn't the same. 

I do love the B & J's sorbet and frozen yogurts though too - and much better for you


----------

